# Rats hiccuping? Making weird noises



## Mylcia (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all!I bought two male rats on 28/01/2018, Edward and Jones.First time ratties owner.Few days after getting them we noticed that Edward started sneezing every now and then, so he was taken to vet with his brother (just to check him out as well). He was given Baytril to be given for 6 days 0.04ml twice a day. He still sneezes though every now and then. He is due to the check up tomorrow and I will be taking his brother as well.Bit unsure whether 6 days is enough for a course of treatment? The thing that worries us though is their hiccuping? like behaviour.. We only noticed it yesterday and that's when we found out that hiccuping should be silent.Today I managed to film Jones 'hiccuping'.Does anyone has idea whether its something to worry about?They are eating, drinking and playing as normal really. They are not fully socialised though as they came from pet shop so they are not used to handling and we are trying not ti force them into anything.They will be going to the vet regardless tomorrow but just hoping someone can give me some kind of insight whether its normal.https://youtu.be/DG353WR4KOk Thank you so much!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yup, that's just what I call a "content hiccup" (my rats sometimes do this when happily chilling in their nests or when being pet). They also seem to do it when waking up, possibly (and I may be making a connection that isn't really there) to raise their body temperature? IDK, but its adorable and quite funny to watch!


To my knowledge, 6 days is way too short for a course of antibiotics! 14 days should be the minimum duration for any antibiotic (I think, but certainly in the case of Baytril). My vets initially tried to give me a 10 days treatment, but after insisting on a 14 day run they increased the amount. 




Hiccups "can" be silent, but most of my rats make a soft squeak as they do it. This is nothing to worry about, think of how you yourself sound as you hiccup. A hiccup is just a spasm of the diaphragm, and totally involuntary. So often when it happens, you'll hear an involuntary noise as air rushes in. Nothing to be concerned about unless the noise is wet sounding or constant.


----------



## Mylcia (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi, 

Thank you for the reply! Feeling so much better, I wasn't sure as apparently they tend to be a bit vocal but hiccups were meant to be quiet? according to google at least! I'm just so new to it. 

Edward has seen the vet, he had his chest listened to and was given more of the same antibiotics to continue till Monday when he is due to another check up. 
Will have to look for a different vet in my area as for now he is seeing the vet that is based at the pet shop and they pay for Edwards vet bill so maybe that's the reason for the weird way the treatment is given. 

Thanks again!


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

My baby Moose hiccups all the time. It's basically his boggling xD his little chirps.


----------

